# Two Ascend FS12T Kayaks for sale



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I have two Ascend 12’ FS12T Kayaks for sale. Both have been used only once, don’t have time that I thought I would. Both kayaks come with paddles, anchors, milk crates with organizers, rod holders, two flush mount and one above. Also included is a kayak wheeled carrier for each one. These are priced to go and would make the perfect Christmas gifts. $1,000 for both picked up in Charlotte NC please text or call with any questions. 704.517.8774. Will separate if needed.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Tan kayak has been sold, blue is still avail
Thanks
Ron


----------

